# Berning sensation



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's one for @SENC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2016)

Now I could say a lot here but I will not

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2016)

Excellent, @JR Custom Calls


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2016)

All hilarious, thanks guys! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2016)

I mean the guy looks like he just woke up from a three day drunk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I mean the guy looks like he just woke up from a three day drunk.


Bernie or Mike?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> Bernie or Mike?


Both. They are twins

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2016)

Feel the burns

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2016)

SENC said:


> Bernie or Mike?





Tclem said:


> Both. They are twins



WHATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!


I didn't stutter. Y'all look alike and sound alike. Only difference is he wants to give away everything and you want to sell it. Hmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I didn't stutter. Y'all look alike and sound alike. Only difference is he wants to give away everything and you want to sell it. Hmmmmmmmmm



Either way it is with yer money. Me I give ya nice wood fir yer money- he gives it to yer neighbor and sends ya this



 
Take yer choice.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Either way it is with yer money. Me I give ya nice wood fir yer money- he gives it to yer neighbor and sends ya this
> 
> View attachment 98250
> Take yer choice.....


Yeah for real. Wonder where I can find me a tree that grows wood I mean money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah for real. Wonder where I can find me a tree that grows wood I mean money.



I think those come under the same heading as the unicorn farts do!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I mean the guy looks like he just woke up from a three day drunk.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I mean the guy looks like he just woke up from a three day drunk.



And on the other side we've got a troll doll....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> And on the other side we've got a troll doll....
> 
> View attachment 98273



Yes most of us are a little right or left of the middle and we only get candidates to the far left or far right................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> And on the other side we've got a troll doll....
> 
> View attachment 98273


Don't make me find a picture of Hillary. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes most of us are a little right or left of the middle and we only get candidates to the far left or far right................


Probably the most true statement of all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Don't make me find a picture of Hillary. Lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 98274


I think he meant the one he has in his bedroom...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2016)

Unsee button needed....

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think he meant the one he has in his bedroom...


Well you know how it is. She needs loving also


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Well you know how it is. She needs loving also



40 mins, I can be to her house

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

Brink said:


> 40 mins, I can be to her house


Thanks for covering for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks for covering for me.



You can come along

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

Brink said:


> You can come along


All you buddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Unsee button needed....


----------

